# Mediatomb, Linux and HR22/HR24



## tomlin (Nov 8, 2009)

I have mp3s working but can't play FLV files. I'm talking FLVs on my computer, not on-line (Youtube).

Anyone got this working?

I browsed a 24 page post on this site, but nothing worked for me (I don't have enough posts to post the URL link).

Thanks.


----------



## argonaut (Dec 16, 2006)

If you are referring to DirecTV Media Share the supported file types are shockingly limited. Or perhaps you talking about something else?


----------



## tomlin (Nov 8, 2009)

I've seen various posts on the site that claim to have audio AND video working. I've tried changing my config.xml as described, but it's a no go. At one point I had the FLV files showing a "movie projector" symbol, but no "time". More changing of the xml files gives me an "X" in front of the file name, and no "time". Highlighting and pressing select have no effect.

I don't know if they're using OS X or linux. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10.


----------



## rosenhauer (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 in a VirtualBox and have Photo's/Videos/Music all working. But I don't think I have any FLV files that I've tried. 

Is it only FLV video that isn't working or all video? I usually use MP4,MKV files and they transcode fine.


----------

